# Some pics of my prairie that "Stayalert" just bought from me



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

She will be missed :02:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man that's a great looking bike. those prairies were real nice.
i'd be real proud to own that one there.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man the more i look at this bike it's gorgeous. 
this the one that sold for $2000?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: its shiney!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice bike, how do you like the grizz?


----------



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

(Phreebsd) Yes that is the prairie. I put the outlaws, spacers, and lift back on it. Wife wants a baby "Stayalert" wanted a bike. (08GreenBrute) I love the grizzly, lots of power, smooth ride, and the power steering will make you not want to go back to one without it. The one thing that I'm going to miss the most is the sound. I don't think I can get that sound out of my Grizzlyaranoid:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sure cant brother. those v-twins sound mighty nice.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> sure cant brother. those v-twins sound mighty nice.


Yes they do...... I like the Water Wheelie Gurggle sound the best:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

v-twin is by far the best sounding atv


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Personally, I like the one in your Avatar.

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


You'll be pleased!!







Just sayin'


----------

